# melu/hälinä



## Gavril

Mikä näistä (jos jompikumpi) sopisi paremmin seuraviin yhteyksiin?
_
Yleisön melu / hälinä

Pommiräjähdyksen__ melu / hälinä_

_Musikkoiden melu / hälinä_
_
Kiusaava melu / hälinä

Sietämätön melu / hälinä

Miellyttävä melu / hälinä

Äkillinen melu / hälinä


_Kiitoksia paljon!


----------



## sakvaka

Valitettavasti minulla ei ole aikaa vastata syvemmin, mutta katso tämä keskustelu odottaessasi muita natiiveja. Siitä voi olla sinulle hieman apua.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1645660


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Melu_ on voimakkaampaa ääntä kuvaava sana kuin _hälinä._ Kumpikin on sävyltään lähinnä kielteisiä mielleyhtymiä tuottava. Tältä pohjalta vastaan seuraavasti:

_Yleisön melu / hälinä
_Molemmat kelpaavat, mutta yleisö aika harvoin pitää niin kovaa ääntä, että sitä voisi kuvata meluksi, ja tästä syystä sanoisin _yleisön hälinä._

_Pommiräjähdyksen__ melu / hälinä
Hälinä_ tuntuu tässä yhteydessä aivan väärältä sanalta, sillä se on pitkäaikaista, melko hiljaista ihmisten aikaansaamaa ääntä. Pommiräjähdys puolestaan on äkillinen, kestoltaan erittäin lyhyt voimakas pamahdus. Myös _melu_ kuvaa usein pitkäaikaista ääntä, joten sekään ei tule ensimmäisenä mieleen parhaana sanana. Jos jokin sana tarvitaan _räjähdyksen_ lisäksi, ehkä pelkkä _ääni_ kelpaisi: _Pommiräjähdyksen ääni kuului kauas._ Itse sanoisin tosin mieluiten vain: _Pommiräjähdys kuului kauas _tai _Pommin räjähtäminen kuului kauas._

_Musikkoiden melu / hälinä_
Oikea kirjoitusasu on *muusikoiden*. Jos tarkoitetaan muusikoiden aikaansaamaa soittoa, ainoastaan _melu_ kelpaa, mutta se antaa ymmärtää, että muusikot eivät osanneet lainkaan soittaa. Jos tarkoitetaan muusikoiden muuta puuhastelua ja keskustelua tai muuta vastaavaa, _hälinä_ on oikea sana.

_Kiusaava melu / hälinä
_Molemmat ovat osuvia sanoja, mutta _melu_ on voimakkaampi sana ja melua voi syntyä muustakin kuin ihmisen toiminnasta. _Hälinä_ on ihmisen aikaansaamaa.

_Sietämätön melu / hälinä
_Kuten edellinen.

_Miellyttävä melu / hälinä_
Tuskin kukaan pitää kumpaakaan miellyttävänä. Ehkä joku voisi kokea hälinän joskus miellyttäväksi, mutta mielestäni melua miellyttävänä pitävän täytyisi käydä psykologin vastaanotolla!

_Äkillinen melu / hälinä
Äkillinen_ taitaa aika harvoin esiintyä kummankaan attribuuttina, mutta ei kummassakaan sanaparissa sinänsä mitään vikaa liene.

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Olen samaa mieltä.


----------

